# Music in presbyterianism



## Weston Stoler (Apr 5, 2013)

I am writing a paper on music in presbyterianism for my music appreciation class. I was wondering if ya'll could point me to some sources for my paper as the normal channels have left me dead.


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 5, 2013)

These are worth exploring to get started, and they will lead you to other sources:

The Origin of our Psalm Melodies - Dr. K.Deddens

https://www.theartofmusic.com/portfolio/writing/musickFyne.php (Musick fyne: Scottish Church Music (up to 1603))

The Genevan Tunes An Introduction - Rev. Dennis W. Royall

http://dlibrary.acu.edu.au/digitaltheses/public/adt-acuvp49.29082005/02whole.pdf (Sing to the Lord a New Song: A Study of Changing Musical Practices in the Presbyterian Church of Victoria, 1861-1901)

I found all of these in the articles section of exclusivepsalmody.com, mostly under the historical subsection.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 5, 2013)

I would suggest looking into the unique history of Scots Gaelic Psalm singing which has been part of the Presbyterian experience for hundreds of years. Here are a few introductory videos to wet the appetite: 


[video=youtube;w62TN2iCP1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w62TN2iCP1g[/video]

[video=youtube;k3MzZgPBL3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3MzZgPBL3Q[/video]


----------



## Weston Stoler (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. if anyone has anything else keep it coming. I'm thinking about focusing on the RPW and the range of views of music in the reformed tradition (focusing on the presbyterians)


----------

